# Potato Bowl



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I think the old lady in the Princess Bride summed up the Ags and their coaches- Boo Boo- Queen of Putrescence. Boo. Boo.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I actually went out of my way to watch the game today. And I think I doubled the number of people in Idaho that were watching from the looks of the empty stadium. I was entertained. I napped through some of it, and let my 5 year old daughter talk me into re-run episodes of Good Luck Charlie on Netflix before the game was over. 

The thing that stood out to me though, is how far Keaton is from where he was as a Freshmen. Dude was a beast. Injuries have taken their toll in a HUGE way on him. It wasn't that long ago that he was mentioned in pre-season heisman trophy articles. And he goes out splitting snaps in his senior year bowl game. Bummer. I wish the kid well in his future though. Seemed like a good kid that played hard and with enthusiasm.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And here I thought that we were going to talk about the bowl that I washed after dinner tonight that held the potato's.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> And here I thought that we were going to talk about the bowl that I washed after dinner tonight that held the potato's.


Exactly. I thought I was in the recipe section and was expecting this thread to be have been started by Goob and to see a bowl of baked potatoes garnished with wild currants, dried shrooms, or the cured remnants of vegetation retrieved from the crop of a ptarmigan.

As for the Aggies this year, ugh.

The Utes and cougs had their ups and downs this year, but the Aggies were a genuine bust this season, compared to expectations.


----------

